# My first post here!



## matthea (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi guys! Nice to be here. I've been on MUA for years and just found out about specktra! (can you believe it?!) I'm just not on the boards too much. I just had to post how thrilled I am about this site and that I was able to grab the last of the Metamorph e/s at MAC today! Yipee! I thought it was all sold out, I guess it was meant to be


----------



## Janice (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra matthea! So glad you were able to snag Metamorph, it's very pretty! I'll see you around, please let one of the staff know if you ever need anything.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

welcome to specktra matthea.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2005)

So glad you joined, Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## matthea (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks guys for the nice warm welcome!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

